# Recent Photos of Cassie



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

i was having a rough morning with my son and Cassie. He kept opening the gate to wander into the house or whatever, and she would bolt every time. urgh. so after a while, i remembered that i had a tie out from a year ago. so in these photos, she's on a tie out. it actually ended up making it easier to take photos. i don't usually put her on the tie out, but i was needing a break from trying to keep luring her back into the yard every time Gideon let her out. ugh.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the pictures - especially the one with Cassie and your little boy. I think kids a dogs go together so well!


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks, paula. 
i had to rehome a yorkiepoo last year, because he was really afraid of my boys, and didn't really want to get close with my hubbie. he was just obsessed with me. so i found him a single lady he could be obsessed with in peace.

when i saw Cassie, and how she handled the kids at her house, i knew she was the one for us. it's like they trained her just for us. she lived in Josette's family for a year, with a 8 year old and 2 year old. the 2 year old was pretty rough with her, and Cassie just took it in stride, and never was aggressive with the kids. i was so thankful. 

She's great with my boys, and loves my husband. i'm so thankful to have her. she's the best. a very good fit.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww great pics


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely pictures and such a nice story as well. She must be so glad you adopted her!

I sympathise totally with you too - my kids make training Rosie a lot more difficult. But, they just love each other. It's like Rosie's always been with us.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice pictures.  It's great to that she's working out so well with your family.


----------

